# General > Forum Support Shopping Mall > General Outdoor Gear Merchants >  Sierra Trading Post

## Chris

Use the link below to help support this site when shopping.



Have an opinion on Sierra Trading Post? Post a review below.

----------


## oneraindog

i have bought from sierra trading post a few times. nothing bad to say. excellent customer service, great prices, great return policy, etc etc. everything you want in a shopping experience.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I've picked up some good gear and clothing on close-out.  It's a reliable company.

----------


## Rick

Ditto the above. I've shopped with them and have no complaints.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

After posting about a vest (and seeing one of our members wearing one) I decide to get one and it just so happened that good ol' Sierra Trading post had one on closeout.normally ran about $50+ I got mine for $15, Super fast delivery. All around Great shopping experience.

----------


## smhg

> Use the link below to help support this site when shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> Have an opinion on Sierra Trading Post? Post a review below.


FYI - Link did not work for me.

----------


## Boker

I cant see a link

----------


## Rick

It works for me. What browser are you using? Same question, Boker.

----------


## Boker

> It works for me. What browser are you using? Same question, Boker.




 Newest Firefox browser

----------


## Chris

Probably an ad blocker.

Try this link:

http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/...type=4&subid=0

----------


## smhg

> Probably an ad blocker.
> 
> Try this link:
> 
> http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/...type=4&subid=0


That did not work for me either, but it may be due to my IP address being from Brazil?  I don't know.  I have had problems a few times due to my international address.

I clicked on some of the links under the other categories, too, and had the same problem.  I am not getting any ad blocker messages.

Oh well..thanks!

----------


## smhg

> It works for me. What browser are you using? Same question, Boker.


I am using IE8.

----------


## Rick

Boker, I'm using Firefox 3.5.6 so it isn't the browser. I turned off Javascript and Java and it still worked so that isn't it either.

----------


## rwc1969

I bet it is an ad blocker, as I'm not seeing the links either.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I placed an order with Sierra today, got the forum discount and did quite well, saved more than I spent according to the site, got me a Sog multi tool, 
(2) Wagan Xtreme Brite-Nite Tactical Flashlights and a GSI cutting board for 80 bucks shipped.

----------

